#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Como Monitorar Trafego PPPoE do Mikrotik no Zabbix

## shimatani

Ola, galera eu tenho um problema, preciso monitorar trafego dos meus clientes em pppoe. Como faço isso no Zabbix, ou qualquer outro monitoramento gratuito?

Desde já agradeço a todos

----------


## fhayashi

Vc precisa por PPPoE ou consolidado?

----------


## shimatani

> Vc precisa por PPPoE ou consolidado?


Qual a diferença?

----------


## fhayashi

Você quer o tráfego consolidado de todos os PPPoE juntos ou individual por conexão?

Se for consolidado eu sei fazer, kkkkkkk. Só ativar o SNMP no RouterOS e adicionar o host no Zabbix com o template snmp.interfaces

Agora se for individual, não sei se ele manda essas interfaces virtuais para o SNMP

----------


## shimatani

> Você quer o tráfego consolidado de todos os PPPoE juntos ou individual por conexão?
> 
> Se for consolidado eu sei fazer, kkkkkkk. Só ativar o SNMP no RouterOS e adicionar o host no Zabbix com o template snmp.interfaces
> 
> Agora se for individual, não sei se ele manda essas interfaces virtuais para o SNMP


Igual ao monitoramento do PRTG embaixo isso é individual ou consolidado?

----------


## fhayashi

Esse é individual

----------


## shimatani

> Esse é individual


Entendi, então não tem como fazer pelo Zabbix?

----------


## fhayashi

Não disse isso. kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Só não sei fazer. Na verdade, se o PRTG faz, o snmp do mikrotik deve fornecer as interfaces. Se fornece, vai aparecer disponível no zabbix.

Mas o zabbix não tem uma screen dinâmica que vai adicionando as interfaces conforme vão sendo descobertas. 

Acho mais fácil monitorar o consolidado e colocar os gráficos só de clientes que julgue importantes monitorar.

----------


## Bruno

eu uso zabbix tem um template que tem o Discovery de interface ele vai contabilizar normal

----------


## Bruno



----------


## shimatani

> 


É isso bruno como faço para fazer isso ?

----------


## fhayashi

@*shimatani*,

Vc já monitora a RB via SNMP? usa o template snmp interfaces que ele tem discovery automático.

Se o SNMP inclui as PPPoEs individuais e vc já está monitorando, é só abrir no Graph. 

Se não monitora, ativa o SNMP na mikrotik e adiciona a RB como host lá no Zabbix.

Pronto, só esperar começar a chegar dados. As vezes leva quase uma hora a primeira sincronização, não sei por que. Depois roda normal.

----------


## shimatani

não amigo tem um tutorial aonde eu posso ver isso? pq eu uso o PRTG mais esta quase acabando meus sensores.

----------


## shimatani

tem uma forma. colocando eles em PPPoE Server Binding, a interface do cliente fica estatica R e quando ele logar ele começa a trafegar diferente do DR em dinamico que quando ele loga o pppoe clica interface dinamica.



Se colocar ele Estatico o PRTG e o ZABBIX vai pegar essa interface estatica, quando ele desconectar ele ficara sem o R do lado ele fica sem trafego de rede e o Zabbix e o PRTG vai dar down.

Assim acho que eu tentei explicar da minha maneira, rs

----------


## shimatani

Eu so queria saber se o Zabbix faz esse discovery pelo SNMP? Mas o amigo @*Bruno* ja me tirou essa duvida. Obrigado galera!

----------


## Bruno

> Não acho que vale a pena monitorar todos os clientes em PPPoE, visto que quando o cliente desconecta a interface PPP deixa de existir, assim o sensor torna-se inútil.
> 
> Eu uso o Graphs do próprio RouterOS pra isso, deixo monitoramento SNMP para algo mais importante (como clientes empresariais com painéis individuais para acesso, por exemplo). 
> 
> Mas, eu não sou grande entendedor de Zabbix, pra falar a verdade nunca usei. Como você procede nesse caso @*Bruno*?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux


O TuTu
Seguinte o zabbix tem o interface discovery então qualquer interface do ele gera o grafico,
quando o cliente desconecta o zabbix gera 0 de trafico quando ele se conectar o zabbix volta a gerar o trafico

----------


## fhayashi

O que eu acho que será diferente no Zabbix é que ele não tem uma Screen auto configurável, ou seja, os Novos PPPoE que forem sendo criados não aparecerão em uma tela com vários indicadores. Tem de criar na mão.

Mas como as "Interfaces" PPPoE são enviadas no SNMP, sim, os gráficos serão criados e armazenados.

----------


## Bruno

> O que eu acho que será diferente no Zabbix é que ele não tem uma Screen auto configurável, ou seja, os Novos PPPoE que forem sendo criados não aparecerão em uma tela com vários indicadores. Tem de criar na mão.
> 
> Mas como as "Interfaces" PPPoE são enviadas no SNMP, sim, os gráficos serão criados e armazenados.


Exato

----------


## djpicapau

> tem uma forma. colocando eles em PPPoE Server Binding, a interface do cliente fica estatica R e quando ele logar ele começa a trafegar diferente do DR em dinamico que quando ele loga o pppoe clica interface dinamica.
> 
> 
> 
> Se colocar ele Estatico o PRTG e o ZABBIX vai pegar essa interface estatica, quando ele desconectar ele ficara sem o R do lado ele fica sem trafego de rede e o Zabbix e o PRTG vai dar down.
> 
> Assim acho que eu tentei explicar da minha maneira, rs


Como faço pra adicionar o pppoe do cliente como estático? Pois utilizo o PRTG e quando o cliente desconecta... ele retorna como se fosse uma outra interface simples e o PRTG não reconhece mais.... deixando de monitorar. 

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## shimatani

> Como faço pra adicionar o pppoe do cliente como estático? Pois utilizo o PRTG e quando o cliente desconecta... ele retorna como se fosse uma outra interface simples e o PRTG não reconhece mais.... deixando de monitorar. 
> 
> Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App


Aqui é so seguir os passos



Primeiro vai na opção PPP > Interface 

Dar 2 cliques na interface que vai deixar estatico clique em Copy, depois ele vai criar uma outra interface eu sugiro que no name coloque o nome do cliente ou o usuario do pppoe e depois clique em apply. pronto é só derrubar o cliente na interface antiga e esperar ele conectar pela nova interface.

É so usar essa interface no PRTG



Na imagem acima vc tem que escolher essa função para monitorar via trafego de rede "Bandwidth/Traffic", e depois "SNMP Traffic" e esperar ele escanear via SNMP todas as interfaces.



Essa imagem acima é quando escaneada pelo SNMP do seu Mikrotik ou Concentrador que quer monitorar, repare que tem aonde eu selecionei é a interface que colocamos estático e abaixo tem a interface dinâmica.



Edite o nome da interface para o nome do usuario pppoe e o pulo do gato que eu demorei para aprender coloque em "Show alarm when disconnected" e da "OK" 

Espero ter ajudado

----------


## shimatani

Entenda que com isso ira consumir mais sensor e ter um bom servidor para manter esses processos pq era consumir mais CPU do servidor e trafego da porta de rede do servidor. Eu decidir em usar o ZABBIX pq é uma aplicação Open Source e faz a mesmas funções que uso no PRTG. Mais tarde eu posto os todos os processos e as duas imagens dos dois servidores PRTG e ZABBIX para comparação, Obrigado a todos!



Na imagem acima meu servidor PRTG, vou criar um ZABBIX e irei postar.

 :Fisheye:

----------


## andrecarlim

Puts que rolo do caramba para poder monitorar os clientes! Ainda bem que eu fiz o meu pelo SSH, assim eu não mato as rbs dos clientes com SNMP que ainda usam para PPPoE, mas vou ser honesto hein... Estou usando accel-ppp com 3.500 sessões PPPoE e +2gbit de tráfego com uma API PHP que fiz pra poder monitorar o servidor/sessões PPPoE que está tão estável que nem lembro de um dia ter sofrido com isso!

Enviado via XT1580 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## shimatani

> Puts que rolo do caramba para poder monitorar os clientes! Ainda bem que eu fiz o meu pelo SSH, assim eu não mato as rbs dos clientes com SNMP que ainda usam para PPPoE, mas vou ser honesto hein... Estou usando accel-ppp com 3.500 sessões PPPoE e +2gbit de tráfego com uma API PHP que fiz pra poder monitorar o servidor/sessões PPPoE que está tão estável que nem lembro de um dia ter sofrido com isso!
> 
> Enviado via XT1580 usando UnderLinux App


Que sistema é esse? @*andrecarlim*

----------


## andrecarlim

> Que sistema é esse? @*andrecarlim*


Não é propriamente dito um sistema... Eu fiz uns dois scripts que conectam no mikrotik e pegam os dados enviados/recebidos das interfaces pppoe e alimentam uns bancos de dados RRD.

----------


## andrecarlim

> Acho isso gambiarra não, pra quem usa Mikrotik tem jeito mais fácil pra obter esse monitoramento sem usar SNMP, mas como estou migrando pra Juniper, estou tentando pensar em SNMP pra isso ou outra alternativa. Será que rola um SSH?


Arthur eu não disse que é gambiarra não, eu disse que é uma complicação grande!

----------


## vcbueno

> Entenda que com isso ira consumir mais sensor e ter um bom servidor para manter esses processos pq era consumir mais CPU do servidor e trafego da porta de rede do servidor. Eu decidir em usar o ZABBIX pq é uma aplicação Open Source e faz a mesmas funções que uso no PRTG. Mais tarde eu posto os todos os processos e as duas imagens dos dois servidores PRTG e ZABBIX para comparação, Obrigado a todos!
> 
> 
> 
> Na imagem acima meu servidor PRTG, vou criar um ZABBIX e irei postar.


vc usa o prtg free , pq eu to usando o free mas queria fazer um monitoramento igual ao seu

----------


## vcbueno

eu sei , mas com mais sensores poderia monitorar outras coisas]

----------


## edbadaro

Creio eu que voce deva habilitar o SNMP e uma comunity nos equipamentos, assim os mesmos encaminharam pacotes SNMP na rede e ser Server ira pegar os dados

----------


## ShadowRed

> O TuTu
> Seguinte o zabbix tem o interface discovery então qualquer interface do ele gera o grafico,
> quando o cliente desconecta o zabbix gera 0 de trafico quando ele se conectar o zabbix volta a gerar o trafico


Ele volta mantendo os históricos anterior? Pergunto isso porque não vou mais utilizar o mk-auth, e no mk-auth ele mantém todos os dados do pppoe mesmo desconectando. Velocidade, tráfego, conexão e desconexão.

----------


## AiresRuy

> @*shimatani*,
> 
> Vc já monitora a RB via SNMP? usa o template snmp interfaces que ele tem discovery automático.
> 
> Se o SNMP inclui as PPPoEs individuais e vc já está monitorando, é só abrir no Graph. 
> 
> Se não monitora, ativa o SNMP na mikrotik e adiciona a RB como host lá no Zabbix.
> 
> Pronto, só esperar começar a chegar dados. As vezes leva quase uma hora a primeira sincronização, não sei por que. Depois roda normal.


Porque no template SNMP Discovery interfaces o tempo está sentado para 3600s

----------


## AiresRuy

> Você quer o tráfego consolidado de todos os PPPoE juntos ou individual por conexão?
> 
> Se for consolidado eu sei fazer, kkkkkkk. Só ativar o SNMP no RouterOS e adicionar o host no Zabbix com o template snmp.interfaces
> 
> Agora se for individual, não sei se ele manda essas interfaces virtuais para o SNMP


Manda sim, ele vai pegar consolidado e também vai pegar individual, o Zabbix faz isso pelo snmp.interfaces

----------


## auditoriati

Amigo você falou que sabe fazer a somatória do trafico e um total de conexões PPPoE de cada concentrador, estou precisando disso se puder me ajudar por favor .

Pelo que li em alguns documentos devo criar um item calculado, mas estou precisando de ajuda para fazer isso. kkkkk

----------


## fhayashi

A placa que tem o server PPPoE mostra o consolidado

----------


## auditoriati

Vlw .. Vou testar. 

Obrigado.

----------


## cometa

> *https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...ar-caseira-_JM
> 
> Curso Como Fazer Sistema De Energia Solar Caseira
> 
> Parte 1 Introdução a energia solar
> Parte 2 Construindo seu painel solar
> Parte 3 Ferramentas necessárias para construção do sistema solar
> Parte 3 Instalação e montagem
> Calculadora solar
> ...


O que tem de charlatães aqui nesse fórum ...

----------


## raprock1

> Não é propriamente dito um sistema... Eu fiz uns dois scripts que conectam no mikrotik e pegam os dados enviados/recebidos das interfaces pppoe e alimentam uns bancos de dados RRD.


Cara, você ainda tem algum desses scripts? Tô precisando monitorar um PPPoE's aqui na minha RB

----------


## crissbh

Simples, use um tamplate, mas facil e não quebra cabeça com chaves, mas no meu caso preciso de não ler o ppp. 

https://share.zabbix.com/component/m...rb1100?Itemid=

----------


## psgvaz

> Cara, você ainda tem algum desses scripts? Tô precisando monitorar um PPPoE's aqui na minha RB


Caro colega, vendo esse tópico estou a teminar um para monitoramento dos clientes conectados, usando o syslog do linux e mandando o mikrotik enviar para o syslog, com isso é salvo no banco de dados e consigo pegar o status do cliente.

----------


## PortaNET

Bom dia Galera

estou com um problema semelhante, usando a nova versão do zabbix 4.xx

Seguinte configurei uns templates da mikrotik ccr está tudo quase funcionando 100% , apenas as interfaces pppoe que monitora ao conectar a primeira vez, mas quando o cliente desconecta ou rienicia a conexão do pppoe com outro IP , parece que o mikrotik gera outro OID e o zabbix para de monitorar os gráficos nas interfaces do cliente ppppoe. existe alguma solucão 100% funcional para o problema, segundo li no inicio deste tópico teria que criar um ip estatico no pppoe interface para os clientes para não mudar as OIDs isso funciona ? ou existe alguma outra solucão para o problema?

----------

